# Here it is. My GTO build



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

I have to first says thanks to the DIYMA crew. Awesome bunch of guys who helped me out along the way. Special thanks to Kuztimrodder for answering all my PMs while I was glassing. You are a true gentleman brother.

The front of the car had been done for quite awhile. I had pictures of my door build, but my brother erased them from the camera thinking that I had already uploaded them to the computer. You have all seen heavily deadened doors with ensolite and deflex pads anyway.

First off is the stereo carrier, I mean car. LS2 baby!!










Empty trunk taped up.










Here is the frame I am glassing to.










Now I missed taking a picture of the tub all glassed before I put the baffle on, but the next two pics will give you an idea. I will say that the enclosure was super strong. I flipped it upside down and it took all my 180 lbs without making a sound.


















I had some extra Raamat and ensolite so I threw that in there. Does it do anything, I don't know but it can't hurt.


















No you can kind of see what the trunk is going to look like with the panels in place. My enclosure ended up being about 1.9 cubic feet which is short of the 1.25 per driver recommended by JL. So 3 pounds of pollyfill to the rescue. I read that using pollyfill, 1.5 lbs. per cubic foot, will give about 30% more enclosure volume. So 1.9 x 30% = .57 which gives me a 2.47 cubic foot enclosure, perfect. Also, you can see here how the spare tire well was off center. I am anal about things being symmetrical. You will see latter how I handled that.


























Subs in.









Here is my wiring. I never did find the gold plated speaker spades locally and I refuse to pay more on shipping than parts. I ordered them from a local shop, but they never came in. Bare wires into the barrier strips for now.


























This my temporary grill. I plan on used some perforated metal and I went to the metal shop to pick some up. Well the dude that worked there was the biggest dick in the world so I refused to give him any of my money.










Now for the finished money shots. You can now see how I made the subs look symmetrical.










































Interior shot










I took some night shots, but they did not turn out so well. I will read the camera manual today and try again tonight. I have leds in the trunk and it looks pretty sweet.

Okay fellas tell me what you think.


----------



## chuyler1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Excellent work! Came out real nice!


----------



## ClinesSelect (Apr 16, 2006)

Very nice!!! Two thumbs up.


----------



## 89grand (Nov 23, 2006)

That's a clean install, nice trunk. I wouldn't ever want to put anything in there, but I'm sure you're not planning on it either.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I really REALLY like the grill cloth over the subs idea. Looks super clean and noone would have a clue that there's 2 subs back there. Excellent job. makes me want to re-do my hack job.


----------



## CaliforniaBoy5 (Apr 4, 2007)

beautiful. i can't wait to see it in person. what's the front stage setup?


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

very nice, and I want those pedals you got


----------



## AzGrower (May 30, 2005)

just think, a few weeks ago you were asking about what resin to use....now this!

Nice work mane. Now pick up some Stone Brewing beers, take the Santa Monica Freeway and come up to Sta Barbara so we can hang out.


----------



## scott_fx (Mar 31, 2006)

that looks fantastic!


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanks guys. I worked my ass of on this project and to not only be happy with your own work, but to get props from your peers too.....

You want to know the best part? I did it all my DAMN self!! 

I will get flamed on DIYMA if I tell what I am running up front. LOL

AZ - I may just take you up on that. It would give me a reason to cruise the coast. Are you coming down for our meet?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Oh, nobody so far has caught my upside down amp. I thought that was pretty ingenious of me.


----------



## legend94 (Mar 15, 2006)

looks awesome! i think your energy paid off


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Fantastic work!


----------



## tr0y_audi0 (Feb 13, 2007)

sweet install..
looks so nice & clean..
Wel the lady wants on the Computer so I will get off of it now..
Peace troy


----------



## FoxPro5 (Feb 14, 2006)

eqsandleds said:


> Oh, nobody so far has caught my upside down amp. I thought that was pretty ingenious of me.


That is pretty cool Shawn! So you mounted the amps on the backboard and then took the badges off the amps and put them on the bottom, right?? Very smart thinking. The first thing I did with my 'boner of the week' 25TL amps was to reverse the badges so that they face the rear of the car. 

Did you loose a lot of trunk space then?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

B-Squad said:


> That is pretty cool Shawn! So you mounted the amps on the backboard and then took the badges off the amps and put them on the bottom, right?? Very smart thinking. The first thing I did with my 'boner of the week' 25TL amps was to reverse the badges so that they face the rear of the car.
> 
> Did you loose a lot of trunk space then?


The bottom amp the 2500 was left as is. If I would have mounted the 4150 the same way the badge would have been at the very top of the trunk. I did not want a huge cut out to reveal the amps so I filliped that one upside down and then flipped the badge, which was a ***** to get off.

The GTO has a small trunk to begin with, but I did not loose that much space.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> The bottom amp the 2500 was left as is. If I would have mounted the 4150 the same way the badge would have been at the very top of the trunk. I did not want a huge cut out to reveal the amps so I filliped that one upside down and then flipped the badge, which was a ***** to get off.
> 
> The GTO has a small trunk to begin with, but I did not loose that much space.


just your spare, got to love AAA, but thats one nice trunk


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Locke said:


> just your spare, got to love AAA, but thats one nice trunk


Yup, phone a friend or AAA. LOL

Honestly though, the only times that I have gotten flats is when my accord was slammed with no camber kit and I did not watch my tires close enough.

The only other time that I got flats in my parents car is when I hit a pot hole and took out two tires. The one in the trunk was no good to me.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Thanks guys. I worked my ass of on this project and to not only be happy with your own work, but to get props from your peers too.....
> 
> You want to know the best part? I did it all my DAMN self!!
> 
> ...


Looks real nice, I can't wait to hear it .So, whats up front? Nobody will flame you.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

BRAAAAVO! Damn dude, that turned out really nice. The attention to the little things is huge. The JL badges were just the right touch to top it off( i did notice the amp flip by the way,lol...very kool). I can tell you are proud and you have every right to be


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

What kind of sued did you use? I would like to redo my Jeep SRT8 with suede but I dont have any suede experience.....

My project is taking forever!!!


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

ndm said:


> What kind of sued did you use? I would like to redo my Jeep SRT8 with suede but I dont have any suede experience.....
> 
> My project is taking forever!!!


If you have a Joann Fabric store in your hood go there fast. There suede is 40% off right now.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow, your install is extremely clean! How does the system sound?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> Wow, your install is extremely clean! How does the system sound?


I think it sounds real damn good. I listened to the whole Cheesky Demo Disk last night and picked up all the imaging and staging cues. Tonality seems to be almost me there as well. Little EQ work to do.

The proof will be on August 11th when we have our SoCal meet. I want to see what others have to say.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

****ing sweet install. Good job!


----------



## CMR22 (Feb 10, 2007)

Holy crap that is nice. Great work!!!


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I think it sounds real damn good. I listened to the whole Cheesky Demo Disk last night and picked up all the imaging and staging cues. Tonality seems to be almost me there as well. Little EQ work to do.


So does that mean you are kool with revealing your front stage?


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Kuztimrodder said:


> So does that mean you are kool with revealing your front stage?


No. After the meet maybe. It's no big secret, a smart man should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Well the Focal part is easy but that's as far as smarts will take me


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Kuztimrodder said:


> Well the Focal part is easy but that's as far as smarts will take me


LOL - Good enough for now homeboy.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

Word,lol


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

I am not intentionally trying to be coy about my front stage. I just want an honest opinion from other car audio geeks at our SoCal meet. I feel that a lot of what people hear in a system are preconceived notions that they get from others and not from the actual sound that they are hearing.

Could I be wrong, of course it has happened before on occasion.

Do I actually in the end care what others think about my system, not really. I just want some other ears to hear my system and get some honest feedback.


----------



## Kuztimrodder (Jan 10, 2007)

I completely agree. If i'm told a system i'm about to listen is a brand i dont care for, it automatically changes the way i hear things. Even if it sounds awsome it still that ****s with me. It's mental trip i guess.


----------



## Locke (May 29, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I am not intentionally trying to be coy about my front stage. I just want an honest opinion from other car audio geeks at our SoCal meet. I feel that a lot of what people hear in a system are preconceived notions that they get from others and not from the actual sound that they are hearing.
> 
> Could I be wrong, of course it has happened before on occasion.
> 
> Do I actually in the end care what others think about my system, not really. I just want some other ears to hear my system and get some honest feedback.


that does make sense, we get preconceived notions, it would be great if there is a guy who hates brand X, but loves the sound of your car only to find out it was brand X


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

Locke said:


> that does make sense, we get preconceived notions, it would be great if there is a guy who hates brand X, but loves the sound of your car only to find out it was brand X


Well brand X is out of the bag, but is it Access or BE. LOL


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> If you have a Joann Fabric store in your hood go there fast. There suede is 40% off right now.


*I hate you*

Only because yours is done and mine is struggling. Oh and yours looks better than mine probably will.....

Just because you are done and all that, I will revert to my adolescent days and brag....

Na-na-nuh-boo-boo!!!!My rides faster than you-ooh!!!

I raced a Goat.....and he was not happy after being smoked by a big ole SUV....

Its all in good fun! But to be absolutely honest, this SRT actually scares me sometimes...I never would have imagined an SUV taking off faster than a vette and handling better than a mustang saleen....Hell it handles better than some sports cars....

Okay, Im done feeling sorry for my system, I gotta get it done!!


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

ndm said:


> *I hate you*
> 
> Only because yours is done and mine is struggling. Oh and yours looks better than mine probably will.....
> 
> ...


His GTO is faster than you.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

ndm said:


> *I hate you*
> 
> Only because yours is done and mine is struggling. Oh and yours looks better than mine probably will.....
> 
> ...


Dude, you may have beat an 04 5.7, but I raced an SRT8 300 and beat him. Your jeep is heavier.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

I remember all those threads you made in the past months or so. It's nice to see some great results. Good job man


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> Dude, you may have beat an 04 5.7, but I raced an SRT8 300 and beat him. Your jeep is heavier.


Mine is faster than a 300!!!!

I have the special parts.....AWD

I know its hard to believe....Thats why I say its crazy.

Read this... http://www.edmunds.com/insideline/do/Drives/Followup/articleId=108449



> Power is pegged at 420 hp at 6200 rpm and torque is an equally impressive 425 lb-ft at 4800 rpm, though you don't need much more than tickover in any gear to turn the approaching horizon into a streaky blur. Behold the 0-60 mph time of less than five seconds, the 0-100-0 time of less that 19 seconds, and a top speed around 155 mph. The Grand Cherokee SRT8 is fast, people; faster than the Cayenne Turbo and X5 4.0iS that used to look down their premium noses at the Jeep. In fact, it's almost as quick to 60 mph as a Porsche 911. You may gasp when ready.


 



And the driver must have had a couple bags of dirt in the rear and a fat girl in front. 5.2 seconds 0-60 can be done with 3 midgets driving...


I killed my buddy in his 300srt.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Remember I would only beat you from the line.....If we were rolling you got me. 


Alot of people dont really like the GTO. I liked it alot and almost bought one. I just needed more space and winter driving would have been hell with all that power.


Hey, check out this GTO too....his awesome like yours..http://www.fiberglassforums.com/showthread.php?t=3136

But Again I want to let you know that you did an exellent job....

Where are the dynamat pics posted at?


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> I am not intentionally trying to be coy about my front stage. I just want an honest opinion from other car audio geeks at our SoCal meet. I feel that a lot of what people hear in a system are preconceived notions that they get from others and not from the actual sound that they are hearing.
> 
> Could I be wrong, of course it has happened before on occasion.
> 
> Do I actually in the end care what others think about my system, not really. I just want some other ears to hear my system and get some honest feedback.


I agree completely,we could help each other, just by hearing others systems.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

ndm said:


> Mine is faster than a 300!!!!
> 
> I have the special parts.....AWD
> 
> ...



Wow, you're as fast as an early-mid 90s base model Corvette.
And you still aren't as fast as his GTO.


----------



## eqsandleds (Mar 22, 2006)

ndm said:


> Remember I would only beat you from the line.....If we were rolling you got me.
> 
> 
> Alot of people dont really like the GTO. I liked it alot and almost bought one. I just needed more space and winter driving would have been hell with all that power.
> ...


It's all good. You are proud of your Jeep. I would be too. I like that SRT8.

I don't race anymore anyway. Get caught out here and they can crush your car.

Thanks for the props on my build.

My deadening pics get erased on accident.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

eqsandleds said:


> It's all good. You are proud of your Jeep. I would be too. I like that SRT8.
> 
> I don't race anymore anyway. Get caught out here and they can crush your car.
> 
> ...


Take it apart again and shoot some pictures. 

(kidding)

Your car rocks. I love the GTO - It's so understated and clean looking.


----------



## Bluto Blutarsky (Apr 1, 2007)

ndm said:


> *I hate you*
> 
> Only because yours is done and mine is struggling. Oh and yours looks better than mine probably will.....
> 
> ...


Have you personally run a 13.50 at the track? and if you have been to the track what does it 60ft? and MPH at 1/4? 13.50 is flyin for a suv.


----------



## ghart999 (Feb 8, 2006)

But I am faster than all of you in my 12.9 sec Grand Prix GTP.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

Bluto Blutarsky said:


> Have you personally run a 13.50 at the track? and if you have been to the track what does it 60ft? and MPH at 1/4? 13.50 is flyin for a suv.



No I havent been to the track....I dont really have the time to go these days...I might hit joliet one day. 

but if you look here you will see others...
http://www.cherokeesrt8.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4927&highlight=60ft

I only have a snorkel mod and a K&n filter.....

We are suffering right now for tuning....DCX tries to sue everyone that tries to develope programming for the jeep. But we are really close(a month or so) to having programming handhelds...(diablo and SCT)

Theres finally a reliable supercharger out for us but still no tune.

DCX sucks.....They dont want us to break the code....but we have some owners that are relentless about getting faster..

oh well....

eqsandleds must be modded huh?


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ghart999 said:


> But I am faster than all of you in my 12.9 sec Grand Prix GTP.


And I'll chew all 3 of you up in a 95 dakota running 12.36 

But we have a Chi-Town cat here, we could meet fro a run 

Sucks about gettiing frisky in CA and the car crushing thing... We gots backroads here in IL.... Premarked for 1/4 miles, cause we are redneks :blush:


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

chad said:


> And I'll chew all 3 of you up in a 95 dakota running 12.36
> 
> But we have a Chi-Town cat here, we could meet fro a run
> 
> Sucks about gettiing frisky in CA and the car crushing thing... We gots backroads here in IL.... Premarked for 1/4 miles, cause we are redneks :blush:



Im in Springfield once a month for Military duty....Id like to see this dakota...sounds hella fun.


Oh and Im not a *******....Heheheheh!!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ndm said:


> Im in Springfield once a month for Military duty....Id like to see this dakota...sounds hella fun.
> 
> 
> Oh and Im not a *******....Heheheheh!!!


Well damn dude, we could at least meet up for lunch sometime and check out the campus ladies  You take 57 down and hit 72 west right?

At the beginning of the semester all the sororities come down early for rush, the per-capita ratio of hot chicks is thru the roof! I have 3 houses within viewing distance from my place of work 

I live in the sticks, it's a different world then Chicago.... big time!


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

chad said:


> Well damn dude, we could at least meet up for lunch sometime and check out the campus ladies  You take 57 down and hit 72 west right?
> 
> At the beginning of the semester all the sororities come down early for rush, the per-capita ratio of hot chicks is thru the roof! I have 3 houses within viewing distance from my place of work
> 
> I live in the sticks, it's a different world then Chicago.... big time!


No I take 55 straight down... I am a reformed man.....Married...so I cant go picking up chicks. Besides Im getting older.(almost 30)....Kind of a party pooper these days.

But Im always up for good clean fun though!!! I put the pimp stick up a while ago!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ndm said:


> No I take 55 straight down... I am a reformed man.....Married...so I cant go picking up chicks. Besides Im getting older.(almost 30)....Kind of a party pooper these days.
> 
> But Im always up for good clean fun though!!! I put the pimp stick up a while ago!


You can get your appetite anywhere so long as you eat at home


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

well, they only crush cars that have illegal parts. But there is no due process. Illegal part? smashy smashy time. Even if you bought it unknowingly.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> well, they only crush cars that have illegal parts. But there is no due process. Illegal part? smashy smashy time. Even if you bought it unknowingly.


From what I have heard on other forums what they clasify as "illegal" could be pretty much anything.

I don't know how extreme they get but technically an $11 ebay intake is illegal, whereas if you buy the K&N variant with a CARB number is not.

Dunno, I'm not a big fan of street racing and I'd rather see it on a track. Around here the tracks are a great place to learn and meet new friends, just like car audio competitions. But whatever floats your boat I guess.


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

illegal as in stolen. but i imagine it will expand to non carb parts :/


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

MidnightCE said:


> illegal as in stolen. but i imagine it will expand to non carb parts :/


California sucks!!!!!

I feel sorry for you guys out there. I cant believe some of the crap they can pull out there! Who is making these decisions? It cant be Arnold can it?

As many time as I have seen him on TV tearing up the streets with no reguard to others. I mean who cares if he was chasing after the bad guys!!!!
Heheheh!!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> illegal as in stolen. but i imagine it will expand to non carb parts :/


aaahhhh I see, did not think about the theft thing. So if you have a swapped motor AND receipts you are cool? And is this only for those who get nailed for racing or could this come about from a routine stop?

Sorry for the ignorant questions, like I said earlier where I live is a WHOLE different world


----------



## MidnightCE (Mar 5, 2007)

chad said:


> aaahhhh I see, did not think about the theft thing. So if you have a swapped motor AND receipts you are cool? And is this only for those who get nailed for racing or could this come about from a routine stop?
> 
> Sorry for the ignorant questions, like I said earlier where I live is a WHOLE different world


No. Some kid bought a transmission from a shop, had a receipt. Transmission registered as hot. Car was crushed.

So basically, if you are going to street race, you had better buy only new parts manufacturer direct.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

MidnightCE said:


> No. Some kid bought a transmission from a shop, had a receipt. Transmission registered as hot. Car was crushed.
> 
> So basically, if you are going to street race, you had better buy only new parts manufacturer direct.


I love the sound of Dueling Banjos, rottweilers, and groundhogs screwing out by the creek...... Accompanied by the random rifle warning shot.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

chad said:


> I love the sound of Dueling Banjos, rottweilers, and groundhogs screwing out by the creek...... Accompanied by the random rifle warning shot.


Hahahaha!!!!

I dont get any of that where I am at.....I might want to stay away from your hood....my brown skin is sometimes not liked in those areas...

If we have random shots, there is a problem...

on the other hand, My town was in the news recently, one of my daughter's classmates was killed by his father along with his 2 sisters and mother.....

Oh crap, now you guys should know where I am from.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

ndm said:


> Hahahaha!!!!
> 
> I dont get any of that where I am at.....I might want to stay away from your hood....my brown skin is sometimes not liked in those areas...
> 
> ...


I saw that on the news, really tragic.

White, yellow, red, black..... just don't act out of line 

I live in a town of 100 people, our only form of commerce is the fact that the post office sells stamps, they removed the pop machine.......


It took a bit of getting used to but it's great IMHO.


----------



## Quicksilver06 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice looking install. Working on my 06 QSM M6 right now. I'll post pics when it is finished.


----------

